# Anyone else do STP?



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

This was #5 for me and I decided to attempt it in one day, solo since none of my usual riding buddies had any interest. I was on a great training path until an incident commuting on 6/29 (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=178000) all but sidelined me until the day of the ride. Going in with the unknown made the adventure that much more interesting. :thumbsup: 

I rolled across the starting line at 5:30AM and met up with my wonderful wife who would run sag at 8:40AM, 55 miles in for a quick snack and a water bottle change. Next stop was at 86 miles for the same routine as the 1st stop. We agreed to meet at the 120 mi point for a longer break and some lunch. As it turns out, that was about 10mi too far. By the time I got to Winlock at 12:20PM, I was almost bonked. After some food, drink and relaxation for about 45 minutes, I was off again. Next meet up was set for Lexington at 144mi. Thankfully she was stopped at 141mi taking pictures cause that additional 3 mi may have done me in. The headwinds and rollers were taking a heavy toll. I had some more food, drink and an energy gel and set the next meeting for 152mi, just across the Longview bridge . I got my 2nd wind after crossing the bridge at 3:20PM and blew right past her, meeting up again at 165mi for a quick bottle change. In St. Helen's at 175mi I took another food/water break and began the final slog to the finish. What a slog it was too. My knees ached too bad to stand and pedal, but my ass was begging me to get off the seat. It was a no-win situation which became purely psychological. I kept turning the pedals and crossed the finish line (202mi) just after 7PM with 11:59:13 total ride time, meeting my 12 hour goal.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats on squeeking in just under your goal - you rode by yourself?? That's really impressive 

I did the STP as well (with my friend), but we're fat and slow and did the 2-Day ride  Glad to hear it went well for you!

-Chris


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Good solo ride time. Congrats on achieving your goal. I think you owe your wonderful wife something nice...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I did the 2 day, spending Saturday night at a bed and breakfast in Winlock. Unfortunately, after having been almost taken out by some idiot in a personal support vehicle, I think they should ban them entirely.

I also heard there was a fairly serious motorcycle-bicycle accident in Winlock sort of late on Saturday. Anyone know anything about it? I never heard anything more.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

GerryR said:


> I did the 2 day, spending Saturday night at a bed and breakfast in Winlock. Unfortunately, after having been almost taken out by some idiot in a personal support vehicle, I think they should ban them entirely.
> 
> I also heard there was a fairly serious motorcycle-bicycle accident in Winlock sort of late on Saturday. Anyone know anything about it? I never heard anything more.


I didn't hear about any accidents, but I definitely noticed some of the SAG cars didn't seem to know what the hell they were doing.

My biggest complaints? 
(1) They need more watering stations at each of the stops - 6 spigots at the Spanaway lunch stop?? Are you kidding me??
(2) Can't they end the ride outside of downtown Portland?? It's pretty anticlimactic to be stopped at a dozen stop lights within a mile of the finish. Also, getting stuck at stop lights on hills after riders just finished riding a hundred miles? It just seems like a lot of people risk a pile up from tired riders trying to clip in and out of their pedals at that point. And of course, parking issues, etc.
(3) They should have a standing room only station at every stop! 

How far was the ride total? I could have sworn the papers said it was 204 miles, but the sign at the finish line said 202.5 (or maybe it was 202.25). No biggie, just curious


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was with the 1 day riders. I started out riding solo and tagged on with some groups. At about mile 80 (Tehino) I met a guy and road the rest of the way to Portland with him. We made pretty good time even though we stopped at most of the stops and stayed for a while. Ended up pulling in pulling into Portland in 14 hours. Glad that we stopped though since I probably would have bonked hard and kinda bonked right when I got off the bike in Portland (I was ready for food and sleep and was really out of it.) I think that next year I may try and get there in about 10 to 12 hours; if I hadnt stopped so much I would have made it there in that time; we averaged about 19 to 20 MPH. It was my first time riding STP and I had a great ride.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I didnt hear about the accident in Winlock but when I was going through Auburn (I think) I saw a rider almost get doored by a cop.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I did the 1 day ride. I was too excited, I didn't sleep the night before and was my second time. My on bike ride time was over 10 hours 36 minutes appx and 12 hours total, started at 5:15 am and got to Portland Finish at 5:06 PM. Didn't reach my goal of 10 hours, oh well maybe next year. I shouldn't be disappointed because I knocked off over 30 minutes from last year. I spent too much time on rest stops, my legs cramped up a couple times, taking Pepsi takes care of it. My buddy that did it with me (his first time) set a blistering fast pace first half, but ran out of gas the second half. Can't wait till next year again.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

Another 1-day rider here. My first STP. Rode with three friends, we left UW at 5:00 and rolled across the line in Portland around 7:00PM. We were trying to get across the line around 6:00PM, but five flat tires amoung us and a minor crash ate up the time. Still very satisfied with our ride, it was an awesome day.


----------



## 1885 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice job all! My second STP. It was a great day. The wind on highway 30 bothered me. I could not keep up with any pace group until mile 180 after the Kelso bridge. . I rode solo and had a goal of 12 hours. I rode in at 5:49. I'll have to wait until next year. I cramped up at mile 142 until 176. I think it was too much caffeine. (6 zipfiz's) I need to find another electrolyte replacement drink. Any ideas? My first 100 was 5 hours 25.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

1885 said:


> Nice job all! My second STP. It was a great day. The wind on highway 30 bothered me. I could not keep up with any pace group until mile 180 after the Kelso bridge. . I rode solo and had a goal of 12 hours. I rode in at 5:49. I'll have to wait until next year. I cramped up at mile 142 until 176. I think it was too much caffeine. (6 zipfiz's) I need to find another electrolyte replacement drink. Any ideas? My first 100 was 5 hours 25.


A lot of people on here swear by Hammer Nutrition products. I haven't tried it so I have no idea how good the taste is. I've tried CytoMax - I think it's disgusting. Lemon/Lime GatorAde works the best for me. I usually alternate - a bottle of water, then a bottle of mixed GatorAde. At least it's cheaper than most of the other offerings


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> A lot of people on here swear by Hammer Nutrition products. I haven't tried it so I have no idea how good the taste is. I've tried CytoMax - I think it's disgusting. Lemon/Lime GatorAde works the best for me. I usually alternate - a bottle of water, then a bottle of mixed GatorAde. At least it's cheaper than most of the other offerings


I used gatorade packets and water all day. That and Gu chomps, cliff bars, and whatever was at the stops I could grab quickly kept me going all day. I can't do Hammer products; the bars arent bad but I just can't do gells. 

I kind of regret stopping so much or at least for so long at some of the stops. Oh well, next year Ill go for a faster time.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

waldo425 said:


> I used gatorade packets and water all day. That and Gu chomps, cliff bars, and whatever was at the stops I could grab quickly kept me going all day. I can't do Hammer products; the bars arent bad but I just can't do gells.
> 
> I kind of regret stopping so much or at least for so long at some of the stops. Oh well, next year Ill go for a faster time.


I did the two day so my experience was MUCH different than all of yorus - LOTS of people at all stops. The wait just to get water was atrocious - same with bathrooms.

You tried the Hammer drink mix too? Just curious. I'm happy enough with super cheap GatorAde


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I did the two day so my experience was MUCH different than all of yorus - LOTS of people at all stops. The wait just to get water was atrocious - same with bathrooms.
> 
> You tried the Hammer drink mix too? Just curious. I'm happy enough with super cheap GatorAde


For the first half of the day I think that I was ahead of a lot of people by about 10-15 minutes. When I was leaving there would be huge lines. That kind of changed after a while though. After about Castle Rock I think that I was behind the main groups so again no lines 

I have not tried the Hammer drink mix; Ive been pretty happy with Gatorade. I tried the Gu powder stuff and couldnt stand it --- it tasted horrible. Taste is kind of a big thing for me. Something tastey goes a long way to keep moral up and energy.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish I could stomach more than one bottle of Gatorade as it is definitely cheaper and I don't mind the taste. It just doesn't ride well on my stomach. I used Hammer products all day Saturday. Used one bottle with a strong dose of Perpetuem and a water bottle with NUUN or Hammer HEED. I need to bring the scoop to measure next time as I think I overdid the Heed at one point in the afternoon and my stomach got a little rocky until I was able to hit a rest stop and dilute it down. When I reached Portland I felt like I still had energy to continue so I think the Hammer Products did their job. (If only they could have done something for my butt). I also was riding with a couple of guys who cramped up about the same area as 1885. I was carrying NUUN and Hammer Enduralytes. I felt like a rolling Pez dispenser for a while getting those guys going again, but it seemed to work. They both were fine when we rolled to the finish.


----------



## 1885 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I need to try that stuff. It is expensive, but. . . I'd trade 50 miles of pain for a few extra bucks.
http://www.hammernutrition.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Hammer-Nutrition-Endurolytes-Electrolyte-Replenishment/dp/B001AYMJFE

Directly from hammer is cheaper I think.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a little late to this thread, but I just registered yesterday. Anyway, my wife and I did our first STP this year as a two day staying overnight in Napavine. I did it in around 14 hrs ride time, which is OK for only 3 months of serious road riding. I would have probably made better time if I had fewer mechanical issues, but there is always next year. 
I thought the organization was mostly good, some coffee and food at the start would have been helpful and there were some stops with very long water and bathroom lines. The standing only portajohn was a good idea and a few more would help with lines. I didn't see or hear about a motorcycle crash, but I did see an ambulance picking up a heat casualty in McKenna and at our night stop I heard that somebody ran into a pole on the Yelm-Tenino trail section at high speed and had to be taken out o a backboard. I also got a flat from the tacks some #[email protected]!! put on the road in Scappoose. Overall it was a fun ride and I'm looking forward to next year, especially if our son can do it with us.


----------

